# Sprawy forum >  Problem z edycją postów

## Voytek

Nie mogę edytować napisanych przez siebie wiadomości, gdy próbuję to zrobić poprzez kliknięcie odpowiedniego `przycisku`, otwierana jest strona główna naszego forum. Czy ktoś jeszcze ma ten sam problem?

----------


## JaChceee

chyba wszyscy mają ten problem...

----------

